# Charging and Balance of 48V Chevy Volt Module



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

A 2Kwh section of a Chevy Volt battery is actually 44.4V nominal (45V 47AH)

A standard 48V battery charger is not compatible without modifications.

Check out this thread, it has a lot of info on volt battery packs

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...lt-battery-bms-charging-questions-190594.html

Here is a nice charger for a 2Kwh 45V Volt battery I found for ~$300.00 

http://evcomponents.com/elcon-tc-hk-h-1800w-charger.html

(have to request a CCV cut-off of 49V)


----------



## EV_Shawn (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Tom,

Did you ever end up doing the retrofit? I'm looking to do the same with my golf cart. 

Thanks,

Shawn



tscott8201 said:


> Hello all,
> I've ordered a 48V module out of a Chevy Volt pack and I plan to replace the lead acid batteries in my golf cart with it. For the time being I'm going to run a single 48V module but once I get all the details of BMS and charging worked out I'll add another in parallel to increase my range.
> 
> I'm planning to use a BMS to control charging and balancing only and I'll try to rig a warning light of some sort to warm me of over temp conditions while drawing load directly from the pack. I currently have 2 main questions.
> ...


----------

